# Accounting & Finance job



## Ali 7 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi

I am CPA Australia and ACCA (UK) and have around 15 years experience in finance and accounting with top Multinationals at managerial level. I have PR visa, will appreciate if get advise about job opportunities in Australia.

Thanks
Ali


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

In general, it is not easy to find a job before arriving in Australia.

Currently, the job market is quite competitive & there is a lot of competition for accounting jobs.

I recommend that you make your resume stand out, by highlighting your skills & achievements so that your resume gets picked out of 200 or more resumes.

Check out Resume tips & samples, interview questions & tips, job search tips & salary tips for general job search tips & techniques.... etc.


----------



## Ali 7 (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks Syd

I have searched job while in Australia and also attended few interviews but they are looking for local experience even for short contract jobs. Will appreciate if you may advise how to get local experience as it is not logical that a person coming from overseas has local experience.

Best Regards

Ali


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Many companies prefer local experience as they want the new candidate to fit in easily with other employees at their organisation. I realise it is not easy, but if you can genuinely convince the employer that you would fit in, then you increase your chances. This will vary depending on each individual's circumstances.

For certain jobs such as sales & marketing, many companies prefer local experience as they want the candidate to already have a network of existing clients.

Always highlight all special skills & achievements in your resume.

You can increase your chances by taking up local volunteer work & doing an exceptional job to get excellent local references, who may also help you with networking. (but I wouldn't do the volunteering for long, as no one wants to work for free & we all want to earn a living).

Also, enrolling in a local course/ certificate may help. On your resume, you can indicate that you are enrolled in the course/ certificate & the name of the institution.

Another way is to broaden your search in general & to be flexible by possibly applying for jobs that are slightly lower level and/ or slightly lower salary. 

The reason I say slightly lower level is because if you have 15 years of experience & you apply for an entry level job, you'll be competing with 100s of recent university graduates & you have no chance of getting invited to an interview.


----------



## mydream (Oct 18, 2016)

Already there are lot of accounting professionals who are struggling to get the right job.

I think the Govt should remove this occupation from SOL


----------



## sandieb (May 21, 2015)

syd10 said:


> Many companies prefer local experience as they want the new candidate to fit in easily with other employees at their organisation. I realise it is not easy, but if you can genuinely convince the employer that you would fit in, then you increase your chances. This will vary depending on each individual's circumstances.
> 
> For certain jobs such as sales & marketing, many companies prefer local experience as they want the candidate to already have a network of existing clients.
> 
> ...


Syd10, I like your comment about companies prefering local experience as they want the new candidate to fit in easily with other employees. It makes sense. I just never thought of it that way.

I also have been trying for a while, with no success.

Should I just keep trying.

Any other tips?


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

sandieb said:


> Syd10, I like your comment about companies prefering local experience as they want the new candidate to fit in easily with other employees. It makes sense. I just never thought of it that way.
> 
> I also have been trying for a while, with no success.
> 
> ...


It is very competitive out there, so don't give up.

Have a plan and always look at ways to improve. Every little improvement increases your chances.

Also, treat your job search like a full time job. There are many helpfull tips & suggestions at Resume tips & samples, interview questions & tips, job search tips & salary tips


----------



## Ali 7 (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks Syd

The link for resume tips is not working, will appreciate if you may advise for some other link.
Really appreciate your support.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ali 7 said:


> Thanks Syd
> 
> The link for resume tips is not working, will appreciate if you may advise for some other link.
> Really appreciate your support.


I just tried the link & it appears to be working. You can try to type www dot kmd-solutions dot com & see if that works, then there are many pages that can be accessed from the main page


----------

